# Digital Height Gauge



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I'll have to check it out. I think it looks very useful.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review well done


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for FB. Yes I'm sure it will get a lot of use especially for setting up dado thickness. It will take the guesswork out of shims and of course depth of cut. 
Playing with the brass setup blocks, it reads 100% on each one.
So, the next time I need to cut a dado for plywood, I would just set this up to plywood 
Thickness first and then through the dado stack under it.


----------

